# ♫ εηdεd ♫ great xmas Tax Give- away



## woodintyuuu

As a Xmas gesture and in the spirit of good wholesome wood barter fun-here goes:

Anyone who has paid the xmas box tax from the recent for sale threads and anyone who pays the Xmas box tax
until December 10th can win!!! BUT the biggest winner will be wood barter itself. If anyone can identify the species of all pcs of wood in the tax box i will donate $100 to the site .
1: i can only donate once so try to be the first one to hit the mark.
2. the first one to hit all the right species will win a free box of exotic wood stuffs
3. when you have identified the wood take a picture of the wood and label your guess in a list , i dont care about order i can see quite well . Remember if you leave a pc out because you couldnt guess it correctly, then i will shame you till the end of time. I have taken a picture of each box, and sent it to @Kevin, who has hidden it in the enchanted forest and we WILL consult it if needed!.
4. Only one guess per box pleaze
5. NO HELP from the woodbarter peanut gallery YEAH RIGHT huh 
6. All xmas tax money will be donated to the site in the event of no-one being correct
7. this game excludes @Tclem unless he not only identifies the species , but the continent, the country and the county of origin, and also the name of the sherpa who carried it out of the desert or jungle.

I hope we all have some big laughs here over this

this picture is of the first round of xmas boxes Jingle all the Way HEY HEY!



 

THE crazy thing is how quick these boxes went out !!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem

is that all I have to do? Just go ahead and send me the box I have this contest nailed down. Easy peezy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

How does one pay the Christmas box tax? I must have missed something somewhere.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodintyuuu

Schroedc said:


> How does one pay the Christmas box tax? I must have missed something somewhere.


Its in the for sale forum colin, if i knew how to link crap i would, mabey @ripjack13 can do it i hope thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Wait.....you've got that stuff boxed up _already_? And mailed?

....until Dec 10. A hint there will be more cliffwood to come soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodintyuuu said:


> Its in the for sale forum colin, if i knew how to link crap i would, mabey @ripjack13 can do it i hope thanks in advance



Were those just the chittum topics right?


----------



## ripjack13

I see these.....

http://woodbarter.com/threads/serious-box-eler-burl.24500/#post-309827
http://woodbarter.com/threads/chittum-burl-pen-blank-shorts.24542/#post-309764
http://woodbarter.com/threads/chittum-burl-5-inch-blanks.24544/#post-310056


those 3 are the ones with the "tax" mentioned....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

ripjack13 said:


> Were those just the chittum topics right?


yup but we may have to expand that soon lol thanks for the links though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Guapo

I'll be watching your posts carefully to try to get in on this one, Cliff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

@Tclem I'm rooting for ya buddy! You can do it!


----------



## Sidecar

R


woodintyuuu said:


> Its in the for sale forum colin, if i knew how to link crap i would, mabey @ripjack13 can do it i hope thanks in advance


Ripjack13 can....seen him do some things.....he watches westerns .....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem

gman2431 said:


> @Tclem I'm rooting for ya buddy! You can do it!


Yeah I know


----------



## APBcustoms

cant tell if im missing something or if @Tclem has rubbed off on me? whats going on here lol. can someone translate?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

APBcustoms said:


> cant tell if im missing something or if @Tclem has rubbed off on me? whats going on here lol. can someone translate?



Take a look at any of the three threads listed above. They explain the tax process. Then if you do buy some wood from cliff and get a tax box you can try to guess the species and if someone gets it right he'll make a donation to woodbarter

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> I see these.....
> 
> http://woodbarter.com/threads/serious-box-eler-burl.24500/#post-309827
> http://woodbarter.com/threads/chittum-burl-pen-blank-shorts.24542/#post-309764
> http://woodbarter.com/threads/chittum-burl-5-inch-blanks.24544/#post-310056
> 
> 
> those 3 are the ones with the "tax" mentioned....





APBcustoms said:


> cant tell if im missing something or if @Tclem has rubbed off on me? whats going on here lol. can someone translate?





Schroedc said:


> Take a look at any of the three threads listed above. They explain the tax process. Then if you do buy some wood from cliff and get a tax box you can try to guess the species and if someone gets it right he'll make a donation to woodbarter


----------



## ripjack13

APBcustoms said:


> can someone translate?



Fish snowing roof fodder, therefor cheese....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Fish snowing roof fodder, therefor cheese....



Purple because aliens don't wear hats.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Wood. Beautiful wood, Extremely awesome wood and wood that could only come from Cliff!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Ole wait a minute I have to wait till I get my box!!! but I bet I am really close!!


----------



## Tom Smart

Well, cliffwood arrived today from the chittum burl pen blank thread. After separating out the chittum (which was easy because they were all wrapped up in the bottom of the box) I've made little piles of the rest in categories of pretty obvious and I have no clue. Off to noodle this a bit, as my wife asks why I'm smelling that stick.....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## southernclay

Got my box yesterday Cliff, beautiful blanks and the filler is both beautiful, challenging and frustrating....reminds me of my better half in a way! I've got answers and guesses on all but 3.


----------



## Tclem

Do we post our answers here it did I miss that part? I took off work today so I hope my box comes today or else my wife is going to beat me silly


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> or else my wife is going to beat me silly



We are hoping the beating will reverse the silly . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

Tclem said:


> Do we post our answers here it did I miss that part? I took off work today so I hope my box comes today or else my wife is going to beat me silly


YES that is correct

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

Okay i am going to extend the dealine for box identification Untill december the 18th . This was because i am sometimes slow on shipping (mostly) and i sent some pretty challenging pcs of wood in those boxes cupla hints are think crustaceon and cattle so to speak  hope that helps alittle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

woodintyuuu said:


> think crustaceon and cattle so to speak



A crabby cow?


----------



## ripjack13

Crabby patty? (Spongebob)


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> We are hoping the beating will reverse the silly . . . .


You and marc need a vacation


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> You and marc need a vacation



Awesome! Thank you! Where you going to send us?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Awesome! Thank you! Where you going to send us?


North Carolina to spend time with yall double first cousin @SENC

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## southernclay

Let's give it a whirl then!
FBE/Box Elder
Chittum
Wenge
Snakewood
Eastern Red Cedar
Redwood
Amboyna
Camphor
Cherry
Buckeye
Olive
Spalted Beech
Honduran Rosewood

Thanks Cliff! Merry Christmas to you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC

Tclem said:


> North Carolina to spend time with yall double first cousin @SENC

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

Kevin said:


> A crabby cow?


you and scott know this one i sent a ultra rare pc of it to both of you guys i think last year


----------



## woodintyuuu

southernclay said:


> Let's give it a whirl then!
> FBE/Box Elder
> Chittum
> Wenge
> Snakewood
> Eastern Red Cedar
> Redwood
> Amboyna
> Camphor
> Cherry
> Buckeye
> Olive
> Spalted Beech
> Honduran Rosewood
> 
> Thanks Cliff! Merry Christmas to you
> 
> View attachment 92702


that was a heck of a try but you missed three, Okay heres a clue the ones wrong are wenge, Eastern Red cedar ,camphor . i admit there are cupla tough ones in there, the interchange for the red cedar is escpecially Heineious merry xmas cl

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem

Man I hope my box is all HRB so I can win

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


>



Hey Henry what's for chow? I don't like liver and onions, asparagus, canned veggies, or tofu. Not fond of cream of wheat either and do nkt cotton to what y'all try to pass off as barbeque.

Like most meat and any fresh veggie except asparagus. Just waiting on Tony to send my plane ticket. Can you pick me up at the airport please my wife said I cannot take any money with me.

P.S. I sleep with a fan running in case you need to get one at walmart for me thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Hey Henry what's for chow? I don't like liver and onions, asparagus, canned veggies, or tofu. Not fond of cream of wheat either and do nkt cotton to what y'all try to pass off as barbeque.
> 
> Like most meat and any fresh veggie except asparagus. Just waiting on Tony to send my plane ticket. Can you pick me up at the airport please my wife said I cannot take any money with me.
> 
> P.S. I sleep with a fan running in case you need to get one at walmart for me thanks.


He is rich he will take you out to eat

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin

woodintyuuu said:


> you and scott know this one i sent a ultra rare pc of it to both of you guys i think last year


----------



## southernclay

Man, better than I thought! Looking forward to hearing the right answers...I thought the cedar was a slam dunk and barely even looked at it....this is going to be fun to watch


----------



## Tclem

Ahhhhhh my box isn't here today I'm a dead man. Told wife I had to take off to sign for my box. Oh no I'm dead.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

just tracked it is at destination facility scheduled for delivery tommorow mabey you can go get it lol


----------



## Tclem

woodintyuuu said:


> just tracked it is at destination facility scheduled for delivery tommorow mabey you can go get it lol


Oh no rush cliff. I had a couple days of vac I had to take before end of year. Lol. I'm off tomorrow also


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I still have not recieved anything as well. Postal service must really be jammed up. I hope things headed North flow better.


----------



## Schroedc

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I still have not recieved anything as well. Postal service must really be jammed up. I hope things headed North flow better.



I just had a box from Texas take 9 days to get to me, The lady at the post office said Amazon's holiday deals around thanksgiving and the week after really hosed stuff up, On Monday in Minnesota alone they scanned over half a million packages.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tclem

It always starts slowing down around November. You will see stuff sit at one location for a day or two


----------



## woodintyuuu

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I still have not recieved anything as well. Postal service must really be jammed up. I hope things headed North flow better.


your


Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I still have not recieved anything as well. Postal service must really be jammed up. I hope things headed North flow better.


sent on 4th dec said in tracking was scheduled for dlivery today but see nothing after allen park which is in da big city huh


----------



## Tclem

Yeah I have another package that left Florida 4 days ago. Still in Jackson ms for last 2 days. Lol


----------



## NYWoodturner

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I still have not recieved anything as well. Postal service must really be jammed up. I hope things headed North flow better.


@Bigdrowdy1 Rodney - I just tracked the package I sent you. It hasn't been updated since the 8th but was scheduled for delivery today. Any sightings?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Only got the box of pot calls from Marc today. I will let you know when it gets here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I sent myself a package last month and *still *haven't received it, then I realized it's still sitting here on my desk so I haven't even mailed it yet. What a dummy. I'm thinking about going ahead and opening it now it even though I haven't paid the postage yet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

@NYWoodturner Scott I received the blanks today Sir really sweet stuff. Is the Amboyna stabilized? It feels heavy and is smooth as a baby's butt or @Tclem head

@woodintyuuu Cliff got your box as well Sir will take a shot at the contents later but for now AWESOME 

Thank both of you

Rodney

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Rodney - they are not stabilized. Just buffed. I would be glad to stabilize them if you'd like


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I think they will be fine I just wasn't sure because of the weight and shine they have.
Thank you again
Rodney


----------



## Schroedc

Got my box, tried to ID stuff. Now in corner drooling and mumbling.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

OK here goes my guest. Ain't got a snowballs chance in Texas in August!!!

HRW
Cherry Burl
Zircote
Redwood Burl
FBE (not pictured)
Lignum Vitae
YCB (with screw included)
Brown Mallee
Narragasta Burl
Spalted Beech
Chittum Burl
Amboyna
Elm Burl


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

OOPS left the cedar looking blank guess off. Here's my long shot guess Beefwood Burl with crabs

"challenging pcs of wood in those boxes cupla hints are think crustaceon and cattle so to speak  hope that helps alittle"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

That cedar looking piece is what's got me stumped too. It looks like cedar, kinda smells like cedar but unless it's western red cedar I don't know....


----------



## woodintyuuu

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> OK here goes my guest. Ain't got a snowballs chance in Texas in August!!!
> 
> HRW
> Cherry Burl
> Zircote
> Redwood Burl
> FBE (not pictured)
> Lignum Vitae
> YCB (with screw included)
> Brown Mallee
> Narragasta Burl
> Spalted Beech
> Chittum Burl
> Amboyna
> Elm Burl
> 
> View attachment 92850


nope !!!!!!! what is Hrw- you got a cuple of ones i thought would get ya valiant effort though, the YCB was a tough one especially with the screw- dont ask ! there are two that you missed Great try rodney and thanks for humoring an old man i will reveal the ones ya missed when all have had there chance to guess- the ones ya missed are common in #of boxes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

Schroedc said:


> That cedar looking piece is what's got me stumped too. It looks like cedar, kinda smells like cedar but unless it's western red cedar I don't know....


think colin!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

HRW is Honduran Rosewood after a little Wild Turkey!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

Where are you guys !!! I really hoped for a winner winner chicken dinner , lets see some guesses .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Hey, look, you made this hard. It takes time. I'm waiting for a few to sprout some leaves so I have a few more clues.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart

@woodintyuuu, Cliff I have 2 chances (guesses), one for chittum and one for amboyna. Here goes with the pieces included with the chittum:




 

1. Honduran Rosewood
2. Walnut (something as plain as that from Cliff?)
3. Elm Burl
4. FBE
5. Black Ash Burl
6. Cherry Burl
7. Buckeye Burl
8. Snakewood (with expanding foam)
9. Dalbergia, Indian Rosewood, Sissoo
10. Spalted Beech


----------



## Tom Smart

Now amboyna box:



 

1. Honduran Rosewood Burl (Thanks!)
2. Spanish Cedar (has small dots throughout I don't see in ERC)
3. Box Elder (with little to no flame)
4. Lignum Vitae (it sank)
5. Walnut (again??)
6. Cherry (Burl)
7. Black Ash Burl
8. Spalted Beech
9. Elm (Burl)
10. Redwood
11. Ya got me
12. Bocote


----------



## woodintyuuu

Tom Smart said:


> Now amboyna box:
> 
> View attachment 92973
> 
> 1. Honduran Rosewood Burl (Thanks!)
> 2. Spanish Cedar (has small dots throughout I don't see in ERC)
> 3. Box Elder (with little to no flame)
> 4. Lignum Vitae (it sank)
> 5. Walnut (again??)
> 6. Cherry (Burl)
> 7. Black Ash Burl
> 8. Spalted Beech
> 9. Elm (Burl)
> 10. Redwood
> 11. Ya got me
> 12. Bocote


nice try 4 wrong


----------



## woodintyuuu

Tom Smart said:


> @woodintyuuu, Cliff I have 2 chances (guesses), one for chittum and one for amboyna. Here goes with the pieces included with the chittum:
> 
> 
> View attachment 92967
> 
> 1. Honduran Rosewood
> 2. Walnut (something as plain as that from Cliff?)
> 3. Elm Burl
> 4. FBE
> 5. Black Ash Burl
> 6. Cherry Burl
> 7. Buckeye Burl
> 8. Snakewood (with expanding foam)
> 9. Dalbergia, Indian Rosewood, Sissoo
> 10. Spalted Beech


nice try 3 wrong you guys are giving it a valiant effort , one ya missed is zircote , good call on the lignium vitea


----------



## Tom Smart

Ok, Cliff, since I fired and missed on these, how about sending me a PM with the answers? I promise not to give anything away.


----------



## woodintyuuu

Tom Smart said:


> Ok, Cliff, since I fired and missed on these, how about sending me a PM with the answers? I promise not to give anything away.


i will a bit later i have to go to town to a meeting


----------



## Tom Smart




----------



## ripjack13

Clockwise...
Spalted beech
Cherry burl
Birdseye maple
Fbe
Zircote
Idk...
Mallee
Buckeye burl
Carob
Snakewood in the middle.


----------



## woodintyuuu

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 93024
> 
> Clockwise...
> Spalted beech
> Cherry burl
> Birdseye maple
> Fbe
> Zircote wrong
> Idk... wrong
> Mallee wrong
> Buckeye burl
> Carob wrong
> Snakewood in the middle.



good try though make sure you click on reply dialog box

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Rats....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Final Strut

I thought I had already posted this but mine was easy. I believe I got all chittum with my fbeb pm blank.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodintyuuu

WE Have a winner , whoo whoo, even though It was a ringer !!!!!! Time to make the donation thanks all for humoring me and giving it the college try. @Kevin plz PM me with donation confirmation thx cl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

I'm saving those 2 boxes until you get here so you can write on each piece what it is. Some still confuse me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodintyuuu said:


> WE Have a winner , whoo whoo, even though It was a ringer !!!!!! Time to make the donation thanks all for humoring me and giving it the college try. @Kevin plz PM me with donation confirmation thx cl



Do we get to know what was in our boxes? The stuff that I said was Carob looks just like the stuff I have I got from Barry....so I'm confused...


----------



## woodintyuuu

ripjack13 said:


> Do we get to know what was in our boxes? The stuff that I said was Carob looks just like the stuff I have I got from Barry....so I'm confused...


the stuff on the left was amboyna by the way the rest , two back - jamacian dogwood, three back amboyna burl-4 back Hard maple burl so there ya go

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Lol this thing was rigged! 

Thanks Cliff and everyone - contests are always fun and when they help keep the lights on what a bonus.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## southernclay

@woodintyuuu Cliff thanks for doing this, if you get a chance would love to know the ones I missed. Thanks for the generosity!


----------



## duncsuss

Late to the party ... my guesses:
Top row: no idea, cherry burl, camphor, African sumac burl, 4 pieces of flame boxelder burl
Bottom row: African blackwood, 7 pieces of amboyna burl

Did I get any right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Allow me to give everyone a clue about exotic wood ID that I learned from someone that knows (knew) a LOT about exotic wood ID . . . .

_Names don't always mean very much, and sometimes you just got to call something, something you know damn well it ain't._

Paraphrased but true. Not saying that's the case here, but Cliff knew the guy who said it I bet dollars to donuts and we have never mentioned his name that I recall.


----------



## woodintyuuu

duncsuss said:


> Late to the party ... my guesses:
> Top row: no idea, cherry burl, camphor, African sumac burl, 4 pieces of flame boxelder burl
> Bottom row: African blackwood, 7 pieces of amboyna burl
> 
> Did I get any right?
> 
> View attachment 93312


Duncan thanks Now here is the bubble burster for all yall, Top left pc is another species of "HRB" also known by a bunch of other names but because HRB is marketable all brown wood from Belize is HRB - unless its on the border and then its something more valuable like---third in is buttonwood burl #4 in is lignium vitea burl , bottom left is 300 yr old tree, one of the rarest in usa - crabwood or oysterwood either is common name the pcs on botom are all amboynas of one variety or another do you see the subtle differences in color tone @duncsuss , some is from burma and some laos, one from phillipines. hope ya like the wood and was the extras worth the tax ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## duncsuss

I've never heard of buttonwood or crabwood/oysterwood, and I had no idea burl of lignum vitae existed. I feel good that I managed to get as many as I did correct! The amboyna: I noticed that some are more red, some more orange, and some more brown -- as well as with or without eyes, with or without swirly grain. Even the sapwood has differences. I didn't know it was a function of where it grew, just put it down to "natural variation".

It was worth the tax just for the education -- and I've got some primo pieces of wood as well. Now I have to think of something good to do with them 

Thanks!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## duncsuss

Kevin said:


> _Names don't always mean very much, and sometimes you just got to call something, something you know damn well it ain't._



In my case, I don't restrict this to exotic woods ... I've got a bowl with "MAPLE" burned in the bottom, but it's ash  (I just got a vacuum chuck, my first experiment with it is going to be shaving down to clean wood so I can label it correctly.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Vacuum chucks - invented for a good reason. Next comes vacuum books . . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Vacuum chucks - invented for a good reason. Next comes vacuum books . . . . . . .



What is this "vacuum" you speak of? My wife speaks of it often, yet I know not what it is....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> What is this "vacuum" you speak of? My wife speaks of it often, yet I know not what it is....



Whatever it is, I've heard it really sucks...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> Whatever it is, I've heard it really sucks...



We better filter what we say here guys. Canister just imagine the hose job we''ll get if the wiminz take us to the carpet over this little dust up . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss

Kevin said:


> We better filter what we say here guys. Canister just imagine the hose job we''ll get if the wiminz take us to the carpet over this little dust up . . . . .


Yeah ... we'd better bag it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> We better filter what we say here guys. Canister just imagine the hose job we''ll get if the wiminz take us to the carpet over this little dust up . . . . .



We could really end up with a cyclone of fury, Our holidays could end up bag-less if we use the wrong attachment....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> We could really end up with a cyclone of fury, Our holidays could end up bag-less if we use the wrong attachment....



If Eureka out a living it won't be in comedy, and Hoover ever told ya otherwise mite be trying to shag you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I bet Cliff is glad his giveaway is over and he doesn't have to read this crap anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodintyuuu

Kevin said:


> I bet Cliff is glad his giveaway is over and he doesn't have to read this crap anymore.


In the immortal words of Kansas "Its just dust in the wind"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> If Eureka out a living it won't be in comedy, and Hoover ever told ya otherwise mite be trying to shag you.


This thread has started to suck...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## duncsuss

Just saw this ... how could I not post it?

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Dunc I love that type of art. Don't know what it is called because I am an art dummy ... I just know what I like when I see it and THAT is cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

Kevin said:


> Dunc I love that type of art. Don't know what it is called because I am an art dummy ... I just know what I like when I see it and THAT is cool.


I don't know what it's called either. I've got a couple of books by Glen Baxter (The Impending Gleam and one other, forgotten the name) in similar style --Google 'the impending gleam glen baxter' and check out the images.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Guapo

All right, Cliff! I need some help!



 

Clockwise (starting top left) - Amboyna, Snakewood, HRB, FBEB, Boxelder Burl, Cherry burl



 

Clockwise (starting top left) - Redwood burl, no idea, spalted maple, no idea, box elder burl, no idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

i wiill get bav
ck to ya ha ha damm nice box though if i say so myself

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo

Hey cliff, can you give me some help on the second pic? After you're done cutting that sick mallee!


----------



## Kevin

duncsuss said:


> I don't know what it's called either. I've got a couple of books by Glen Baxter (The Impending Gleam and one other, forgotten the name) in similar style --Google 'the impending gleam glen baxter' and check out the images.





 

 

Like I said - I like that kind of stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodintyuuu

El Guapo said:


> All right, Cliff! I need some help!
> 
> View attachment 93405
> 
> Clockwise (starting top left) - Amboyna, Snakewood, HRB, FBEB, Boxelder Burl, Cherry burl
> 
> View attachment 93406
> 
> Clockwise (starting top left) - Redwood burl, no idea, spalted maple, no idea, box elder burl, no idea.


Andrew andrew center one is crabwood -very rare wood , next are spalted maple and spalted tamarind. botom right tulipwood, two on bottom right buttonwood burl hope that helps cl

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

southernclay said:


> Let's give it a whirl then!
> FBE/Box Elder
> Chittum
> Wenge
> Snakewood
> Eastern Red Cedar
> Redwood
> Amboyna
> Camphor
> Cherry
> Buckeye
> Olive
> Spalted Beech
> Honduran Rosewood
> 
> Thanks Cliff! Merry Christmas to you
> 
> View attachment 92702


wenge was zircote what ya thought was eastern red cedar was birdseye juniper , olive was crabwood great try @southernclay

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS

I cant believe I missed this completely. I though the whole Christmas tax was just a nice way of Cliff sharing all of his cutoffs of pretty stuff with us. I unloaded my box and put stuff away before knowing about this and then couldnt remebr what all came out of the box!  Cliff I'm going to post a picture of one of the burl caps I do know you gave me and have you let me know what it is. Thanks a bunch for doing this even if I did miss it completely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

George...you gotta make a guess at what it is...
: just to make it fun...

Bets on if he's correct anyone?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS

Alright I'm guessing Browl Malee Burl but I have my doubts about being right. @woodintyuuu What say you?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

GeorgeS said:


> Alright I'm guessing Browl Malee Burl but I have my doubts about being right. @woodintyuuu What say you?View attachment 94502


coolibah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS

Thank you sir!


----------

